# White Shepherd Bloodlines



## N. Divina (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello, 

I found this place thanks to some buddies and was hoping that someone could tell me more about my Shepherd. I lost Schnee a few years ago, but would like to know a little about her bloodlines. 

I haven't been able to find much online. The dogs name is Schnee Weiss Childs, sire is Chief White Wind of Jamul, dam is Cortney of Lyons Creek Jamul. 

Schnee was registered with the AKC and had a few litters. Her breeder was Anita Blevins. AKC number is DL500580/05. Of course Schnee was white and female. 

Thanks!


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

Oh drat, I was hoping SOMEONE would know and be able to help you. I tried to google and found, well, this thread. 

You can order an online pedigree from AKC, if you go to their site. Might be worth it, then maybe we could piece some of it together for you.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

A little info for Schnee:

Dam: Courtney of Lyon Creek Jamuls -
Grandsire: Backmans' Ivan of Ravenwood
Granddam: Royal Snow Bree
Great Granddam is Saudia Bianca Sinow CDX Saudia Bianca Sinew CDX
Great Great Grandsire - Windstrom's Saruman Von Finn WGS CH WINDSTROM'S SARUMAN VON FINN, CD, TDI, OFA, RX

Sire: Chief White Wind of Jamul - 
Grandsire: Chief Snow King Von Rin Tin, 
Granddam: Bash Van Zee
Great Grandsire: Dakota's Snow King Von Rin Tin ll


----------



## N. Divina (Dec 14, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> A little info for Schnee:
> 
> Dam: Courtney of Lyon Creek Jamuls -
> Grandsire: Backmans' Ivan of Ravenwood
> ...


 
Thank you! 

Do we know anything about these dogs? Are they in any breeding lines today? I keep hearing about "Show" and "Working" lines? Would these be considered ??? :help:

Sorry for all of the questions. :crazy:


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Whiteshepherds said:


> A little info for Schnee:
> 
> Dam: Courtney of Lyon Creek Jamuls -
> Grandsire: Backmans' Ivan of Ravenwood
> ...


*Windstrom's Saruman Von Finn *- Jill is a member of this board, but I can't recall her screen name - Chris Wild might be able to tell you what it is.

There's a lady here in Florida who still breeds some of the old Von Finn lines.

I don't believe Karen Backman is breeding anymore. Her ex cousin-in-law is on a list I belong to, I'll ask if you like.

I may be wrong, but I don't believe Von Rin Tin has anything to do with the Rin Tin Tin kennel but I believe some of the old Cloverly kennel dogs had Von Rin Tin in their lines. OR maybe I'm thinking of Von Rin without the Tin????

Joanne Chanyi, Hoofprint Kennel in Alvinston, ON, is a genius when it comes to matching up dogs in old pedigrees, you should contact her. If anyone in the world can help you it's Joanne!!!
Hoofprint & Lynsdens White Shepherds


----------



## N. Divina (Dec 14, 2010)

arycrest said:


> *Windstrom's Saruman Von Finn *- Jill is a member of this board, but I can't recall her screen name - Chris Wild might be able to tell you what it is.
> 
> There's a lady here in Florida who still breeds some of the old Von Finn lines.
> 
> ...


 

Thank you! I will definately give her a call after the holidays.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: White Shepherd.*

Hi, I am Anita Blevins, the one you are looking for in regards to your dog.
I still have Chief White Wind of Jamul's certified pedigree and I have some paperwork on Courtney of Lyons Creek Jamul. I no longer have any white shepherds, I lost my last one in December of 2003. I believe he was the brother to your dog. If you want copies of my paperwork please email me with your address and i would be happy to mail it to you. My email address is [email protected]. Hope this helps, Anita


----------

